# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  كليك خودكار روي لينك در webbrowser

## kama2222

با سلام
چطور مي توانم در webbrowser روي hyperlink به صورت خودكار كليك كنم.يعني با زدن يك دكمه در vb در روي hyperlink كليك شود.
با تشكر فراوان

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

دوست عزیز چه لزومی به کلیک کردن؟ همین که شما لینک رو بدید به متد navigate درست هست.

----------


## kama2222

با سلام
لزومش در اين است كه بايد اول يك تيك مثل i agree بزنم و سپس  دكمه submit را بزنم.
خودم پيداش كردم.

----------


## hackershz

> با سلام
> لزومش در اين است كه بايد اول يك تيك مثل i agree بزنم و سپس  دكمه submit را بزنم.
> خودم پيداش كردم.


اگه میشه یو توضیحی در این مورد بدیدی تا ما هم یاد بگیریم مرسی

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> با سلام
> چطور مي توانم در webbrowser روي hyperlink به صورت خودكار كليك كنم.يعني با زدن يك دكمه در vb در روي hyperlink كليك شود.
> با تشكر فراوان


اینجا میگید hyperlink



> با سلام
> لزومش در اين است كه بايد اول يك تيك مثل i agree بزنم و سپس  دكمه submit را بزنم.
> خودم پيداش كردم.


اینجا میگید دکمه!

----------


## kama2222

webbrowser1.document.all(0).click
webbrowser1.document.link(0).click

----------


## parselearn

دوستمون تا يك جايي به نتيجه رسيدند
اما كد ايشون براي من عمل نكرد

و اين كد رو همينطوري نوشتم و كار كرد
براي فرمهاي كه دكمه Submit نام نداره


WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).Submit



__________
پ.ن: زماني كه اين كد رو نوشتم اشتباهي اينجا قرارش دادم، اين كد قرار بود در تاپيكي با موضوعي مرتبط قرار بگيره كه متاسفانه اشتباه شد، حالا هم پاكش نميكنم فرق چنداني نداره

----------


## habel_star

با سلام  
من چطور میتونم یکی از مقادیر داخل یک combobox را عوض کنم با استفاده از webBrowser  من مقدار یک Textbox را میتونم تغییر بدم  اما combobox  نمیشه  :ناراحت: 
اگه لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

*مقداردهی ComboBox در WebBrowser*

----------


## crafcrab

> دوستمون تا يك جايي به نتيجه رسيدند
> اما كد ايشون براي من عمل نكرد
> 
> و اين كد رو همينطوري نوشتم و كار كرد
> براي فرمهاي كه دكمه Submit نام نداره
> 
> 
> WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).Submit
> 
> ...


وقتی این کد رو اجرا کردم 
ارور زیر رو داد:
Run-time error '91':
Object varable or White block varable not set

ولی وقتی با F8 اجرا کردم بدون ارور کار کرد!!!
چرا ؟

----------


## parselearn

اين كد فرمي كه با ايندكس 0 هست رو سابميت ميكنه


ببينيد
در سورس صفحه فرمي هست يا نه.

----------


## crafcrab

moshkel hal shod

----------

